# Lamb/goat tubes



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

How do you guys wash them ? Do I put them through the washer or just like dawn and hot water?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I rinse them immediately after use with soap and hot water, then I boil them in water for a minute or two.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I toss minebin the washing machine with s veryy little bit of detergent and them hang to dry


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

HoukFarms said:


> How do you guys wash them ? Do I put them through the washer or just like dawn and hot water?


Are you talking about feeding tubes? I wash them by hand and lay them on paper towels to dry.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

^ no not feeding tubes lol like tubes when you just washed them at the show and they have to go back in the pen so you throw one of those in them to keep them clean


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry!  I guess I should have known when someone said they throw them in the washing machine! :lol: :lol: My mind is on Star, Victoria, and Star's babies and I don't multi-task well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh! I thought you ment feeding tubes! :lol:

So like the goat clothes/sock thingy? Just throw them in the wash machine or hand wash them.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol I understand the whole Victoria and star on you mind thing been on mine all day  and ok thanks


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just chunk them in the washer with a bunch of soap and smelly good stuff


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Same here I use the washing machine and dryer. I get 3-4 uses out of them before I wash them unless someone has peed on theirs. I wash them together and dry them on low or air dry


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I air dry them


----------

